# Cell Phone numbers - Do you give your number out??



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Just wanted to know what you guys do!!

Pros and Cons of giving your clients your cell number


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

It's all I use. It allows people to get ahold of the person that makes things happen. I don't want them to call the business # since there's nobody there when I am out. If they call after hours, I simply don't answer & return the call the next day.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

CONS- phone calls every 5 mintues saying where are you, my drive hasnt been done yet..:realmad:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree I got some real good clients there Dr offices, that want wet payment all the time. 

I was thinking of passing it out to some of my real good clients, and the rest can call the office.

I just hate to be bug every 2mins... and not get any thing done


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Just don't answer. When I call them back, I just let them know that I was working on a client's property & couldn't get to the phone. Or if it's after hours, I just let them leave a message.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

My cell number is my business line. I'm switching this week to 3 phones: the main business line, another phone for me, and a phone for my #1 employee. My voicemail says that if you have called after 5pm, your call will be returned the next day. If its snowing, you will get a return call as soon as possible. I usually let most go to voicemail and stop every hour or so and return calls for 10 minutes or so. Also, if they leave a voicemail, I can forward that message to my employee's phone so he can call them back if its on his route or I simply dont have time. Thats the way I do it, seems to work I guess...


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

kind of late to worry about giving it out now because i had it on the sides of my last truck for two years and gave it out on business cards.

far as customers yes. if a customer doesnt have the number i think there is a issue. how would they call me?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

My trucks are lettered.

It would be silly not to put your number
on the side too

Your suppose to be a business man how do your customers contact you carrier pigeon?


Do people even have land lines any more?
we haven't had a land line for over 6years now.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We got landlines, and if no one is in the office, I just check the VM every so offen.

Just wanted some input.

Sno farmer... Did you get rid of the landline when you got indoor plumbing


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Cell is the way to go. Like I have time to check voice mail at the house. At least with the cell if someone calls and I don't answer, I see the caller ID and know who it is.

I hardly get calls about plowing, most of my calls are construction related.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I want to add a question to this:

If your giving out your cell number, is that your only cell? If so, do you anwser it "xyz plowing" everytime?

I have my cell number on everything, and its my only phone, I just answer it "hello". People seem to pause, and sometimes ask if they have "Image.." and I say "Yes this is Steve"

I am thinking of getting a dedicated business phone just so I can answer it "Image..." everytime.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, my phone never even rings during a snow storm. Why do guys get so many calls when it's snowing. I tell my friends to call when I'm not working.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Clapper&Company;494361 said:


> Sno farmer... Did you get rid of the landline when you got indoor plumbing


We have an outhouse so you can go inside and not behind the tree.

The hole is inside.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;494457 said:


> Wow, my phone never even rings during a snow storm. Why do guys get so many calls when it's snowing. I tell my friends to call when I'm not working.


If you keep it charged people could get hold of you!:realmad:

I only give it out to my commercial customers.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

jd dave ur lucky

i get all the past flings and hook ups callin me asking what i am doing. then i say im out working. and then i kno the question is comming.. ............when ur done can u come do my driveway? but as far as customers yes i have customers calling me and only the resi drives. we do drive threws on comercial

office line and cell phone are on all proposals and billings


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

IMAGE;494444 said:


> I want to add a question to this:
> 
> If your giving out your cell number, is that your only cell? If so, do you anwser it "xyz plowing" everytime?
> 
> ...


Most new phones can be set up so that it has a different ring for family and friends . I just use my caller ID. If its not a number I know, I answer with business name. And always answer with my first name.
All my regular cutomers I encourage to call my cell #. But its not published or advertised.Just the office number.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

My cell number is both my home phone and business phone, and I have the number printed on the side of my truck as well as on my business cards. I have 137 names and numbers programed in my phone, so I know who is calling, and can personally greet each caller by name. If I do not know who is calling, then I answer the phone "This is Evan". 

I've worked in the customer service industry for the last 15 years, and fully believe that servicing the customer and keeping them happy is job #1, so if I get a call at 1am and am sleeping, I will still answer the call. 

If my business was much larger, and I had an actual office/staff to field my calls, then I think only my best customers would have my cell #. As it is right now, my business is small and I am trying to grow it, and having great customer service is one way to do so.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

We have two cell phones and no lnad line. We did away with our landlines back in 2003. All my customers can reach either myself or my wife. Both #s are om the truck and business cards. Every customer is in our phone so we know who is calling. We always answer like this, Hello, this is Bill or Hello this is Michele.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

My business phone has always been a cell phone, 6yrs now. And I make it a point to answer the phone at all hours. I picked up one of my biggest and best accounts my 1st yr plowing because they called at 4:30am. I was working in the area and there guy did'nt show up to get the lot done. They have a Zero Tolerance policy and we make big money on this account every year. You never know who is gonna call at what time, that is why I answer all the time. Customers want to here a voice on the other end when they call, not an answering machine. It's all about customer service. That is one reason why I have done so well. I answer the phone.

James


----------



## BHISNOWMAN (Aug 27, 2006)

Sprint/nextel Offers 2 Line (2 Number) Cell Phones.
1 Business/ 1 Personal


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Dailylc;494669 said:


> My business phone has always been a cell phone, 6yrs now. And I make it a point to answer the phone at all hours. I picked up one of my biggest and best accounts my 1st yr plowing because they called at 4:30am. I was working in the area and there guy did'nt show up to get the lot done. They have a Zero Tolerance policy and we make big money on this account every year. You never know who is gonna call at what time, that is why I answer all the time. Customers want to here a voice on the other end when they call, not an answering machine. It's all about customer service. That is one reason why I have done so well. I answer the phone.
> 
> James


well said
We actually put it in our ads. "we'll take the time to answer your concerns and call you back". If the business phone rings, I answer it 24/7/365. (personal phone gets ignored after 8pm)


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

My customers all have my cell phone #. I do believe in being able to be reached in case of a problem.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I dont give it out to regular customers. I hate when they call me at home, let alone on the cell phone. I do give it to my commercial customers because they do call when they need salt. I need to be on the ball for that one.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

My cell phone has a blocked number because I made the mistake of calling a customer on it last summer now it is blocked. I have my business line forwarded to my cell phone when I am working. That way on sunday mornings I dont get a phone call wondering why a leaf fell on someones property. Same with plowing. Forwarded when snowing and not forwarded when I am at the bar. My Pops gives his cell out to everyone. Worste thing he ever did. Sometimes people call his business number at odd hours hoping noone will answer and they are surprised when they wake him up. Customers are screwy.


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

thats the only phone I have... been about 5 yrs since I paid for a phone I never used :salute:


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

Dailylc;494669 said:


> My business phone has always been a cell phone, 6yrs now. And I make it a point to answer the phone at all hours. I picked up one of my biggest and best accounts my 1st yr plowing because they called at 4:30am. I was working in the area and there guy did'nt show up to get the lot done. They have a Zero Tolerance policy and we make big money on this account every year. You never know who is gonna call at what time, that is why I answer all the time. Customers want to here a voice on the other end when they call, not an answering machine. It's all about customer service. That is one reason why I have done so well. I answer the phone.
> 
> James


I am pretty much the same way. my cards even say call 24/7 and have my cell #. I work nights so the normal time when people would call is during the day when i'm sleeping so I don't mind late night calls. if I am sleeping and hear it ring I will answer it and try to sound like I was awake. I have no problem falling back asleep. plus if it is snowing i'm probably up and out plowing anyway. I much rather them call me at 5:am while I am out instead of 9:am when i'm done and in bed. if i'm not in a good spot to stop and see who is calling they might get voice mail cuz i need to be safe but I try to answer every call. the bad thing is for numbers i don't know(potential new customers) I want to answer saying 'hello this is Donny" but I keep forgetting and jsut say hello. something to work on. I do have most of my customers programmed into my phone.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

All my customers established customer have both of my phone #'s. When I run an ad in the paper, I list my office #. My secretary will either answer or let voicemail pick them up. She later listens to them and forwards me the info or calls the potential customer back if they forgot an address or left to broad of a message so I can spend as much time as possible out working. 
In a storm, I have my cell on me and for some #'s, I answer; some I don't. Yes I have a good few customers who think I should stand guard over their property like its my only one. It does get anoying but all of these customers (only 3-5) pay on time with no BS when its time to cut a check!


----------



## alleghenypaving (Nov 17, 2007)

lot of times you can forward your business number to your cell phone , i guess it's what phone service plan you have. makes it nice .so you don't have to give out your cell number..:yow!:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

IMAGE;494444 said:


> I want to add a question to this:
> 
> If your giving out your cell number, is that your only cell? If so, do you anwser it "xyz plowing" everytime?
> 
> ...


Image -

Just answer it "Hello, this is Steve" at least that sounds like they've probably called a business.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hello, this is steve, how can i help you...sounds good to me..


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Icy do you alway tell every one they sound good on the phone??


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

No, I do not give it out. Like people said who wants to be bothered every couple minutes. It also does not work @ my house. I tell people to call the office I will occasionally check my business #, which is very easy to do from my cell.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

I hate to be bothered while plowing.

A select few have my cell phone #. For the times that they need to get out asap.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Cell phone number is advertised, when I am in the office I forward it to the office phone. I got a plan that for $15 extra I get unlimited incomming calls. I hardly get calls from existing customers unless its telling me to come get their cheque. We use two way walkie talking on the phones, so if it were really busy I could just pass the phone calls to voice mail and check every hour or something yet still use the two way.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

one thing i see that makes a difference is some of us are a one man show so our cell is our personal and buisness line all in one, then there are some of you that have people working for you and a secretary! those are the people that don't have a need to give out their number. where a one man show like me...I am my own secretary and employee!!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Depending on the snow, were not a one man band, but we dont have some one to sit on the phone all day


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Clapper&Company;496128 said:


> Depending on the snow, were not a one man band, but we dont have some one to sit on the phone all day


I bet you'd play the flute if you were!


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

well we have our business cell phones and our personal ones. all verizon. 

we give all clients business cards. they have

buisiness #
dad's cell#
my cell#
fax #

and the hospital has our house phones in case they need us after hours.

most people call the business line. becasue they get the secratary. she can send thier call to our personal cells, business cells, our offices, or dispatch. and dispatcher can get us on the CBs. so we are never really out of contact with people untill after hours. 

our hours are 
7-5 M-F
8-3 Sat (we dont work saturdays. its only an estimate/paperwork day.)
sunday (only avaliable if snow is called for)

if plowing we can be contacted 24hrs a day.

so we try to make ourselves as avaliable as possible. without puttin a big damper on personal lives.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Every year I pickup a couple of customers because they cant reach their plower (so please keep your number to yourself). I rarely get calls from my customers wanting to know when I'll be back (except for the first storm, every year they seem to forget I come back). The customer is my life's blood so yes I give them my cell #.payup


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

IMAGE;494444 said:


> I want to add a question to this:
> 
> If your giving out your cell number, is that your only cell? If so, do you anwser it "xyz plowing" everytime?
> 
> ...


I have a Nextel for my business line and always answer it with the business name. When you answer your business line as a business (ALWAYS), it promotes professionalism, shows that you're serious and eliminates any possible confusion for the caller. I used to have another business out of the house and had a dedicated line there too. Had to hold a gun to the wife's head to answer with the business name and "can I help you?" instead of "yeah?"

It's worth it.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

I use Alltel for my cell carrier. They offered a FREE phone with an add a line package, and its and additional $10/mo. So I have a second cell for the snow business, and my personal cell rarely gets called about snow plowing. It seems to work well. We all know when to and not to answer the phone. Chances are if its not snowing, the call isn't normally an emergency. Also, I tell customers and prospects that I can't fix what may not be right if I don't know about it. Also I tell them if they are not happy:realmad: make sure that I am the first one you call!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

For all of you saying that you get a call every couple of minutes....

Are you really get 30+ phone calls an hour, every hour? If so, then you either NEED a person in the office OR your customers are not satisfied. Either way, it's a problem that should be looked at. 

As far as talking while plowing, bluetooth is a wonderful invention.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I only give out my # to S+S women.That would be those in need of sex and snow plowing.One can dream you know. Seriously,my cell is now my only phone so of course I give it out and I'm more than capable of talking on speaker mode--don't care for blue-tooth or any other fancy stuff while I'm plowing/sanding.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

tuney443;498936 said:


> I only give out my # to S+S women.That would be those in need of sex and snow plowing.One can dream you know. Seriously,my cell is now my only phone so of course I give it out and I'm more than capable of talking on speaker mode--don't care for blue-tooth or any other fancy stuff while I'm plowing/sanding.


funny thing is I even work for Motorola and I don't have a bluetooth either!!!


----------



## Bowtytek (Oct 22, 2007)

My business cards have my cell # on them so customers can get a hold of me. What good would it do for my customers to call my home and have my wife say "he's out plowing, can I give him a message?" The calls I get are special circumstances where work schedules changed for that day or what do you think would be best for my driveway this storm, and when they want to pay me which usually is a blessing. If I can't answer the phone, it goes to voicemail, even the wife. I have time between drives to call or can take time to return when need be. I've been called at a basketball game cause the snow started earlier than expected and one person wanted to know when I would be by, then called to say that a neighbor got it done instead. This customer was on a as needed basis and when I got there (no hurry) and an hour drive away from my house, so it didn't bother me or him. That was the only time phone rang at inconvienent time. Thought about trying to get a second # on my current phone (don't want two phones for me as would create mass confusion and extra one to lose/break), but now it would be hard to change #'s with customers and personally. So now I just deal and move on.

When I first started and was working a full-time job during day got more calls b/c people forgot I had another job and then definatly didn't want the wife bothered with plow customers calling the house. Seems we all find what works for us and stick with it.

BTW...I just answer hello, customers don't care how it's answered, as long as you answer questions and concerns. i don't answer as I am talking to the customer face to face, that's rude.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well Guys I ended upo giving it out to all my Dr offices and my better accounts.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

My cell number is my business number.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;494457 said:


> Wow, my phone never even rings during a snow storm. Why do guys get so many calls when it's snowing. I tell my friends to call when I'm not working.


Thats caue you don't do residential....they seem to get on the phone lots!


----------



## CowboyPenner (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't have a plow as of yet but this is one of the questions I have been pondering and as I have read it makes perfect sense to give out your cellphone number.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

only got one call this year asking if and when i was comming.....and that was jsut to see if i would knock off the berm the county plow left at the end of the drive.....which i normaly do if i see one there when out and driving by, but just had not gotten there yet. she runs a buisness out of her house and needed to be able to get the UPS and USPS in and out.

other than that there were some 'hey i got your number from so and so that said you plow...could you do my drive', or a few are a on call thing if they don't feel like shoveling or blowing it they call me. no priority service on that though unless it's on my way. 

one call i got I didn't answer(was plowing) so she left me a voice mail. was when we got about 19 inches in one storm and i had done her drive once already after 6". she called to thank me for doing such a great job of keeping their driveway clear and she understands if I needed to do it 3 times for this one storm so jsut go ahead and keep up the great work of keeping us cleared out!! sure made me feel good. BTW this was the same lady asking about clearing the end of the drive.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

good to be able to contact you to take care of a problem before it gets worse. I give it out and turn the phone off when I go to sleep. They can leave a message.


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Giving customers your cell phone number is the only way to go. If they are calling at 4:00am it's better they call your cell phone rather then your home / business number waking up you wife s/o or g/f and kids. If you can't answer right then, check your voice mail periodically and return your calls.



Bowtytek;518458 said:


> BTW...I just answer hello, customers don't care how it's answered, as long as you answer questions and concerns. i don't answer as I am talking to the customer face to face, that's rude.


There is nothing worse that talking business with someone and having them stop to answer their phone then have a conversation no matter how brief it is. It's just plain rude.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

My business line is a cell phone and I agree it is the only way to go. With one problem... A customer of mine figured it out that it is a Verizon cell number and texts me if she needs something instead of calling. I quickly and nicely fixed that problem!


----------



## johnknwd (Dec 9, 2007)

My cell is a business phone. It rings in the beginning of season for the first one or two plows until people quit freaking out and realize that they don't have to call me. If I'm busy I don't pick up. That's why they made caller ID and voicemail. Between jobs I check messages on the bluetooth to see if a message is an immediate return or a wait till later call. Checking messages frequently has saved my time by allowing me to plan if I need to fix something that is close by before I leave the area.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

We/I DON"T put our cell numbers on our trucks or in a yellow pages ad. or anything. My cell phone is for my clients only. I don't need some telemarketer or other yutz calling me while I'm working.
If I bid a job then I'll give that person my cell so they can give a yey or ney upon making their decision.
There are several clients whom I've never given my cell phone number to, seeing as they don't know how to distinguish between whats an emergency or not. They'll call the landline on Sundays/holidays or way early in the morning (5 am ?). 
So short story: cell phone for good clients or coordinating services w/ other staff


----------

